# Need a little advice...



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

My husband and I have been together for almost 4 years now, only married for about 8 months now. Ever since the wedding the sex has been constant, which i dont mind at all i enjoy it just as much as he does, but im beginning to feel like its becoming too routine. And i have searched for different ways to change things up a bit, but i cant find anything to try. I dont want things to become boring in the bedroom, so any ideas??? :scratchhead:


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

My fav spice up is a pair of dirty dice. We add a drink everytime it lands on the ? Fun times 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here a couple of suggestions..

1.Go to another city for a shopping, then make love in a hotel room.

2.You both get naked in your bedroom, watch a horror film on your laptop, then make love after the film is over.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

What are you doing that is starting to become dull?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

This link might help:- 4 Sure-Fire Ways To Spice Up Your Sex Life | Dr. Diana Kirschner | YourTango


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Different positions, different locations, role playing, toys, and games are all great ways to add variety. Here are several games game Search Results - to choose from. They are a great way to add variety and fun.

The biggest thing is to keep it fun, not make it a chore. These books Wyoming Kama Sutra - Home are a great way to inject some ideas in a fun way.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I know I'd love it if my wife was having sex with me while I was sleeping and I woke up.......that would be nice.

Or when I'm in the shower, getting ready for work, she is waiting before hand or sneaks in and we have a quickie.

Or as soon as I come in through the front door from a day at work, she is there and jumps on me.

Or she has dinner already and waiting, and watch an adult movie together.

IF she wanted to try some new positions, oils, toys, etc.

If my wife was in good shape, wearing some rubber or leather outfit, hmmmmmm......


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are some board games that are for lovers... go to amazon.com and search on 'sex games'.. see what there

Have you tried body paints? there are ones that are eatable. So you can paint each other and then lick off the tasty paint….
http://aplaceforpassion.com/search.php?q=paint

There’s whip cream.. make Sunday on him and eat it off him


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mrs.Webster said:


> My husband and I have been together for almost 4 years now, only married for about 8 months now. Ever since the wedding the sex has been constant, which i dont mind at all i enjoy it just as much as he does, but im beginning to feel like its becoming too routine. And i have searched for different ways to change things up a bit, but i cant find anything to try. I dont want things to become boring in the bedroom, so any ideas??? :scratchhead:


Thank god for women like you who don't want to fall into a "rut". Boredom is a passion killer.

Be naked in bed when he gets home...wearing nothing but one of his ties. Then tell him you want him to blindfold you with it.

While watching TV, start fondling him and then go down on him.

Lay a blanket down in front of the fireplace with a couple glasses of wine and some music. 

If you're not assertive in bed, get assertive. If he's always on top, have him lay down on his back while you give him a bj, then climb on top. Pin his arms to his side while you ride him.

Pick up a vibrator or dildo. Masturbate for him. He'll likely do the same for you.

Call him during the day while he's at work. Tell him you're horny. Start masturbating while he's on the phone.

Get passionate, and then tell him what you want. Tell him you want him to go down on you.

Give him a bj while you pin his arms down by his side. Take control.

Ask him if he'll cook you dinner. While he's doing so, jump on him in the kitchen.

Next time you're on a drive with him, reach over and start fondling him. Give him a bj or a handjob.

Alternatively, next time you're out to dinner, wear a skirt. No panties. When you're driving to or from, put his hand on your leg. Open your legs and start moving his hand towards your vagina. If he pulls back, grab his hand and tell him "I'm horny...make me cum".

So many things to do. You don't have to get kinky or really get any props. Change the "place", the "intensity" or "passion", and the positions. 

Nothing worse than "the rut". Kiss the lips...fondle and kiss the boobs...and on to missionary in the bed every time? Shoot me in the head!


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

LdyVenus said:


> My fav spice up is a pair of dirty dice. We add a drink everytime it lands on the ? Fun times
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where would i find some of those?


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

kingsfan said:


> What are you doing that is starting to become dull?


Its always either plain old missionary, or me on top. 90% of the time, im on top because he prefers it that way. Occasionally i get flustered because it means, i get to do all the work. Which sometimes i enjoy taking controll, but occasionally i want him to do that part.


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

Deffinately going to have to find some of the games to try. They sound fun, and very not like us, which is what im looking for. As far as dressing up, well im kinda pickyabout things i wear in that category. Its very hard to find things i feel comfortable in. Yesterday was his birthday, so i shimmied into a skirt i havent worn in well over 3-4 years, put on a low cut shirt and a pair of heels that really surprised him, but it wasnt very comfortable, or easy to move in. But he really enjoyed it. I think if his eyes bulged anymore we would've had to put the back in his head. And his reponse was ''what in the world made you do this?'' And i wasnt sure if that was a good question or a bad one. I am very self cautious too, which make dressing up a little awkward for me. Even though he has seen me many times, i still get very nervous and jittery when i do. But even with my nervousness, i want to try new things. I dont wanna get to the point where he gets bored and starts looking for something new. I really appreciate all the advice, and i hope these thing will help change things up a bit. Maybe later onif i need more advice yall can help there too.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Mrs.Webster said:


> Where would i find some of those?


Any adult or novelty (Spencers?) Store. We also add other things like the Kama Sutra weekend kit to the mix.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you "broken in" every room in your house yet? Don't forget the garage and basement if you have them. The great outdoors can be fun too. ;o)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*1.* Endless sex positions Sex Positions Guide

*2*. Sex Games.... ever stroll into a Spencers store in the Mall -lots of inspiration there >> Get sexy at Spencer

 Discover Your Lover Adult Board Game  ....  XXXopoly - Adult Board Games: 

*3.* How about some new Sex Furniture >> Liberator Bedroom Adventure Gear .. can also try a Sex Swing

*4. *Try some new Toys - can read reviews on Adam & Eve

*5*. If you rent Porn Online....good chance they will have most of these titles for new ideas to spice up your marital bedroom, Fantasy videos, Tantric sex, Kuma Sutra, etc... Loving Sex Instructional DVDs for Couples

*6*. How about planning a Romantic Vacation destination







.. Lingerie/ add photo shoots of your own/ Do a Boudoir photography session.... Why Boudoir Photography is Hot

*7. *Revisit an old "make out" destination... Do something daring -just don't get caught !

*8.* Add Erotic Message

*9*. Buy a couple new Sex books, read together / Play together >>>

 Ride 'Em Cowgirl! Sex Position Secrets For Better Bucking 

The Naughty Bucket List: 369 Sexy Dares To Do Before You Die: 

 101 Nights of Grrreat Sex 

*10*. 20 Ways to Spice Up Your Sex Life 



> 1. *Pretend you just met him*
> "When our sex life started to slow down, I started thinking about how another woman would see my husband if she just met him -- and this made me want to impress him. I did things like buying new lingerie, getting up just a little earlier than usual to join him in the shower or making time to play later in the tub. We totally rediscovered each other's sexiness after that."
> 
> 2. *Tease each other*
> ...


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

Shoto1984 said:


> Have you "broken in" every room in your house yet? Don't forget the garage and basement if you have them. The great outdoors can be fun too. ;o)


You know come to think of it we still havent 'broke in' the spare room. And the out doors thing is a no go till we move back to TX. If we done that where we live now i have a strong feeling there would be a convoy of ambulances because all the old folks around us would have heart attacks or strokes. These people are big time old fashioned. So that ones gotta wait. Haha. 

Maybe we can find a nice quiet back road somewhere and break in his truck, had it about a year now, still haven't christened it yet. I now have a idea , just to find a dark secluded place. Everything here is wide open rice and crawfish feilds.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

There is a wide variety of dice here DICE Search Results - as well as many other items as well. You can find games, toys, paints, furniture, swings, poles, pretty much anything you can imagine and possibly things you wouldn't even think of. The site above is pretty cheap compared to many others online and have $5 shipping that is really quick, not several weeks.

There are a lot of educational videos at Sinclair Institute, which has a site online, if you are looking for visual ideas. Spicing things up, massage, and many other specific topics are included in their line of videos.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Mrs.Webster said:


> Its always either plain old missionary, or me on top. 90% of the time, im on top because he prefers it that way. Occasionally i get flustered because it means, i get to do all the work. Which sometimes i enjoy taking controll, but occasionally i want him to do that part.


He sounds like a lazy lover honestly. Have you told him what you want him to do or try? Give him some ideas and see if he gives it a go. If not, explain to him why it's important to you.


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

kingsfan said:


> He sounds like a lazy lover honestly. Have you told him what you want him to do or try? Give him some ideas and see if he gives it a go. If not, explain to him why it's important to you.


I wouldnt say he is a lazy lover, he just doesnt feel much of a need to change things. He likes for things to stay just the way they are. And i have talked to him about trying new things, he is open to it and willing to give it a try. So hopefully trying new things will keep the bedroom experience, interesting, i guess you could say. And lately the few things we have tried, he has gotten to the point where he is the one suggesting new things, or acting on them.  And so far... :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------

